# OEM splash guards



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

not sure about the oem guards. but since youre from minnesota youll need all the protection you can get. i would suggest checking to see if rally armor has anything for the cruze or if they have a universal fit one. a lot of my friends that drive subarus have this on their car and they come in different colors too so you can match it to your car.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the rally armor. I have not checked them out yet. I know I need something on my car. I think I can get a universal set for the front wheels, but with that ~1 inch 'lip' in the rear wheel opening I'm not sure I can attach a flat universal guard.

Maybe I can find a good black Friday deal on a set somewhere...


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

anything is possible with the right amount of ingenuity.  im sure you will find a way to put splash guards in the rear.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The GM guards are part # 96888785. They retail for $89 for a front and rear set. Not a very good pic, but it's all I have right now.

View attachment 15


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> The GM guards are part # 96888785. They retail for $89 for a front and rear set. Not a very good pic, but it's all I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 15


I've seen those from multiple vendors. That picture is exactly why I asked about them. If that is the extent of the protection I would like something more. I am assuming this picture is the rear guard and the front guard is a little more protective? I will be heading over to the dealership to get a quote on these and installation at the very least if I can't find an aftermarket option.

Anyone actually have OEM splash guards installed?

Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The guards should be the exact guard that come from the factory, so check out one that has them.


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

So, do I here group buy for splash guards? Sounds like a winner to me. Because $89 is a bit steap.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

ChevyMgr said:


> The guards should be the exact guard that come from the factory, so check out one that has them.


I haven't seen one Cruze yet with the guards on. As an accessory I am assuming most are installed during the purchase prep. I will most likely just get a set installed at my first oil change.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

I will be attempting to install some on my cruze later today. They are aftermarket. I paid $29 US for them. A complete set including mounting screws. I will post pictures and details of installation if I am successful.

I went with aftermarket just in case I dont like them for any reason. Then, I wont be out 90 bucks, just 30.


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Danman1453 said:


> I will be attempting to install some on my cruze later today. They are aftermarket. I paid $29 US for them. A complete set including mounting screws. I will post pictures and details of installation if I am successful.
> 
> I went with aftermarket just in case I dont like them for any reason. Then, I wont be out 90 bucks, just 30.


I ended up getting a set of OEM's installed and even they didn't fit correctly. I will be very interested to see how your aftermarket guards install.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

I wonder if the OEM Splash Guard issue has been sorted myself... anyone w/ an OEM sucess story? We were planning on ordering them (along w/ the all weather mats) and have the dealer install them next week. If we go through with it, I will post the results here.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am waiting for the road salt to get washed off the road in the next good rain. I live in PA, so there is quite a bit on everything. I want to wash it before I install the guards on the rear. For now, I have the front installed. Fit is OK. Not perfect. It's a soft rubber. From the various pics on the net, you may get the impression they are made of something a little harder. Installation only required the addition of one screw hole on each wheel well. The other screw simply went where a plastic snap clip went. No contact with metal anywhere. I just took the center of the plastic clip out, and put the screw there. Going out now to take some pics.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hopefully this link works for everyone. Its to an album on my FB account of my cruze. I tried to take detailed pics of the concern areas. 

Comments?

2011 Chevy Cruze | Facebook


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

SUGGESTION:

Seeing as how the mudflaps wrap around onto the body, I will be applying some of that paint protection film between the mudflap and the body to keep it from wearing through the paint when it flexes.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones (Mar 3, 2011)

It's great to see everyone's experiences here; it's a shame so much fidgety stuff needs to go in to getting these installed, especially as it is an OEM product.


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I would rather get a product that is easy to install and works well. Looking "shiny" can come second to that. Protecting the paint and body panels are what I am concerned about.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I ordered the guard package from GM and had them installed here at the dealership I work at. 
The guys said they took a little extra work to install, but they had no problem. I know that they don't look like much, but I am happy I put them on. I haven't gotten one new paint chip on the rear quarters/doors since I installed them. Also, I find that the front ones do help keep the car a little cleaner too. All that water/mud/slush that would normally fly off the tires and spread across the body of the car gets stopped by the guards.
I'm definitely happy with them anyway.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Ms. *LoriK*--do your installed OEM spash gaurds "look" like they perfectly? There's been many comments that they only "almost" fit. What does _your_ discerning "eye" tell you (and us)? 

_"...*Enquiring* minds want to *know*; the rest of *us* are just *nosey*"_ (wink,wink)

Thanks!


----------

